# Outdoor brick bbq



## kent2981 (Jul 15, 2006)

hi all,

i was wondering if anyone knew of a website or something where i could find plans or get ideas for building my own outdoor brick bbq with possibility of an additional smoker, but mostly the grill is my priority

any and all info is greatly appreciated




peace


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Kent there's a ton of stuff out there, books, plans, etc. Check with your local library, e-bay, Amazon.com, etc. I got several books out of it when I was looking awhile back.
Here's 2 Google search results.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...ld+a+brick+bbq

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&l...k+bbq%3Esunset


----------



## muskyhopeful (Jun 16, 2006)

I always wanted to build one and never got around to it. Hope to someday. If you can, designing it as smoker is the way to go. You can always grill over the fire box, but oh the joy in smoked food. That is true BBQ. It' fun, too. I can picture how mine would look and work, having the skills to build it is another story. LOL.

Kevin

I like muskies.

Kevin


----------



## happy brian (Aug 29, 2006)

Kent there are lots of smokers out there to choose from I prefer Smoking Joe out of Oklahoma. Smoking Joe has everthing from a two foot modle to custom built units on the back of eighteen wheelers that will cook a whole steer. I recomment that you get a modle that uses 1/4 inch steel. Just had to Texas with a truck and pick one up in Fort Worth. Early Tyme smokers is another good company to buy a smoker from.


----------

